

The Real History of the '@' reply on Twitter - ghurlman
http://log.maniacalrage.net/post/26935842947/the-real-history-of-the-reply-on-twitter

======
sandGorgon
Hmm.. and here I thought it was IRC influencing the collective consciousness,
where @handlename was the only way to send a message to a user in between the
random IRC noise.

